# ACS Minima Coffee Corner



## FranFal (Apr 2, 2021)

The old bean to cup is now languishing in the cellar and the postie and delivery drivers have been busy over the last week.

Really happy that we chose the Minima, it's easy to use, great service from Black Cat Coffee; admittedly it will be a while before we've mastered steaming the milk. I've followed DaveC's advice and have sticky mat cut to fit the shiny surfaces and following a daily cleaning regime, so it should stay shiny.

The Motta knockbox fits perfectly into the space on the Made By Knock tamper mat, which is great and we are happy with the Feld47, which is beautifully made. Still learning which grind setting suits which coffee, we've had some great cups as well as a not so great, but more good than bad The line up will be enhanced by a black Niche Zero due to arrive in June.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great set up.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Really like the looks of the Minima !


----------

